# Cheapest way to send box UK to Austtralia.



## Finley (Oct 17, 2011)

I have a box weighing about 8 kg I need to send to my son who has emigrated from UK to Melbourne. He is not in a rush for it. Anyone know a good, reliable (and cheap!)way to do this and how I go about it? Thanks Karen


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

Finley said:


> I have a box weighing about 8 kg I need to send to my son who has emigrated from UK to Melbourne. He is not in a rush for it. Anyone know a good, reliable (and cheap!)way to do this and how I go about it? Thanks Karen


For just one box I'd be inclined to take it to the post office and use Parcelforce. Otherwise Parcel2Go | Courier Services | Express Parcel Delivery Company will help you get a cheap courier quote.


----------



## Finley (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for that Zultan. 
Cheapest I have come up with from the links seems to be about £73.00 and that is by reducing the box size. Expensive business!


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

For sea freight try the companies listed on the bottom right of this page: Shipping - TNT Magazine


----------



## Finley (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for info. Looks like FedEx are going to be the cheapest option so will probably go with them.


----------

